# Means of Preservation



## Sonoftheday (Dec 17, 2007)

This parallel is probably not new to most of you but I have only been a Calvinist for 2yrs so it’s new to me so I'll share. When discussing TULIP particularly the U & I, we often have to explain that God uses means to save his people. The reason we evangelize is because 1. We are commanded to, 2. The hearing of the gospel is the means by which the elect are saved. The parallel I have recently come to embrace is that God also uses means to preserve all his saints. The reason Jesus says we cannot be snatched from the hand of the Father is because God providentially uses means to keep us in his hand. And one of these means is the many scriptural text, which warn against apostasy. I have heard this idea thought before, but the parallel between UI and P really helped me to better understand it. 

Does anyone know of any sermons or books that discuss this deeper?


----------

